# Ta-Jon In The News Kansas City



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The Kansas City, MO show was this last weekend. Tammy and Justine went BIS on Saturday. The Kansas City News has an article on her. Here is the link. Big wins for a little Maltese 'dust mop' at Heart of America Dog Show Cluster - KansasCity.com


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tammy's dogs are gorgeous! I think she is a great breeder!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Tina. Justine is a lovely bitch. Jane Forsyth awarded Justine the Best In Show last Saturday. I don't know if it's true or not, but I heard that Jane Forsyth also gave Silly her very first Best In Show. Tammy breeds some beautiful dogs and she presents them to perfection.

MaryH


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

*FANTASTIC . . . . . . . . .CONGRATULATIONS TAMMY AND JUSTINE!!!!!*

Just Marvelous!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just loved that dog when I saw the vid of her and Tammy at Westminster. Good for her!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

I don't often post here...but, I am so proud of Tammy and her beautiful TaJon Maltese. She has given and contributed so much to our breed and her extreme diligence in breeding quality Maltese shows -- most certainly in the lovely Justine.

Congratulations again, Tammy & John ~ :aktion033:

Heidi
www.ariamaltese.com


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, when I see a beautiful malt like that, it truly makes my heart skip a beat!! Kudos to Tammy and her wonderful Maltese 
babies!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Tina, that is a nicely written article. I could just see the two of them, showing and waiting, showing and waiting and grooming all the while. 

I've never met Tammy but she seems like a lovely person, and of course her dogs must be great! Would like to see a full picture of Justine.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news. I met Tammy and saw Justine at Westminster and feel so lucky to have done so. Tammy's champions are gorgeous and she is as nice as they are beautiful, and indeed, beautiful herself, inside and out.:chili::chili:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great article! I love Ta-Jon...they've obviously put a lot into their breeding program.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting that article!! 

Makes me proud to have A Ta-Jon pup:wub:


----------

